

Another Bitcoin crash is happening right now - sciguy77

Perhaps a large sell order, but price just dropped from $1150 to $850.
======
lordlarm
Follow the rate here:
[http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/](http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/)

~~~
rainmaking
... or here.
[http://bitcoinity.org/markets/mtgox/USD](http://bitcoinity.org/markets/mtgox/USD)
[http://bitcoinity.org/markets/mtgox/EUR](http://bitcoinity.org/markets/mtgox/EUR)

